
HPV vaccine linked to 'dramatic' drop in cervical disease - okket
https://www.bbc.com/news/uk-scotland-47803975
======
woliveirajr
> "The findings will need to be considered by cervical cancer prevention
> programmes worldwide", the study reports.

With 140,000 girls being the population of the study, results are interesting.

And as "Virtually all cervical cancers are caused by HPV." [0], "Most
oropharyngeal cancers (70%) in the United States are caused by HPV." [0] and
the same for anal, penile, vaginal and vulvar cancer, it seems to be a big
gain for public health.

[0] [https://www.cancer.gov/about-cancer/causes-
prevention/risk/i...](https://www.cancer.gov/about-cancer/causes-
prevention/risk/infectious-agents/hpv-and-cancer?redirect=true#cancers-caused)

------
swebs
>When the vaccination programme began, researchers thought that the vaccine
would knock out two types of HPV, which cause 80% of pre-cancerous conditions.

>Instead, they have found it knocks out another three types as well, which
means it eliminates nearer 90% of cervical pre-cancer in Scotland.

This is the real story. Everyone knew there would be a "dramatic drop"

------
DrScump
To my knowledge, the first generation prevented infection from 2 strains. The
second generation added 2 more. Eventually, Gardasil-9 came out, protecting
against 9 strains.

But these are all precise genetic vaccines that should not affect non-included
strains; they don't generally activate the immune system at large (hence their
safety).

Perhaps something changed since I stopped reading papers about it?

